# Number code on kickstand



## Dbike (Apr 26, 2022)

I was doing some maintenance on my '69 Fair Lady dirt bike and noticed 4 numbers stamped on the underside of the kickstand. Hard to read but it looks like "8339." Interesting that even the kickstands had codes!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 26, 2022)

Dbike said:


> I was doing some maintenance on my '69 Fair Lady dirt bike and noticed 4 numbers stamped on the underside of the kickstand. Hard to read but it looks like "8339." Interesting that even the kickstands had codes!
> 
> View attachment 1614656



Quite a few Schwinn kick stands are numbered. It is hard to match a stand with out it. It is amazing how many different ones they made. There are also 2 different cams that go with them.


----------



## Dbike (Apr 26, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Quite a few Schwinn kick stands are numbered. It is hard to match a stand with out it. It is amazing how many different ones they made. There are also 2 different cams that go with them.



I am quite sure it is the original kickstand.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 26, 2022)

Dbike said:


> I am quite sure it is the original kickstand.



Yes it would be ,I have found that one on a few Stingray's with the same frame geometry.


----------



## Dbike (Apr 26, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Yes it would be ,I have found that one on a few Stingray's with the same frame geometry.



Makes sense. Probably very rare when a kickstand needs replacing. They are quite rugged!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 26, 2022)

Dbike said:


> Makes sense. Probably very rare when a kickstand needs replacing. They are quite rugged!



I think most of the time they get rusted and beat up then guys want a nicer one for a build.


----------



## Dbike (Apr 26, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I think most of the time they get rusted and beat up then guys want a nicer one for a build.



Yes, that is probably the only reason I would replace it... rusted and/or coming off the bracket.


----------



## mrg (Apr 26, 2022)

By the 70's Schwinn put part numbers on about everything, even fender struts ( not all for some reason? ), to bad the real Schwinn is not around anymore, you could just order new ones from that #.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Apr 26, 2022)

The different cams are they only Stingray or does Stingray have 2 different cams even?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 26, 2022)

All models if they were around before and after the change.


----------



## 60sstuff (Apr 26, 2022)

Short frame Stingrays (63, 64 and first 3 months of 65) did Not have a number stamped into the kickstand.

Just like the handlebars and stems on the early Stingrays ….. no numbers.
Here are several 64-65 Short Frame chrome kickstands I have without numbers.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 26, 2022)

Not many parts were really stamped until the mid/late 60's. Year of manufacture or part numbers on parts was pretty scarce before then. When Schwinn changed the steerer tubes on the forks is when they started marking the stems. In 1960 is when they started marking the cranks with a date again and dated the forks. When they modified the hardware on the kickstands is when the three-digit part numbers on all the sprags appeared. Many don't even pay attention to the markings, and it's funny when they see a part number stamped on a drop out and ask what that's for.


----------



## 60sstuff (Apr 27, 2022)

Here is my June 17, 1965 Violet J38 that’s as close to NOS condition as you’ll find.
It still has the white protective plastic cap on the stamped 8339 kickstand.


----------



## Dbike (Apr 27, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Here is my June 17, 1965 Violet J38 that’s as close to NOS condition as you’ll find.
> It still has the white protective plastic cap on the stamped 8339 kickstand.



Wow, a 1965 with the same code numbers as my 1969? I suppose that sequence of numbers was used for several years?


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 28, 2022)

Kickstand trivia.
When replacing a stand for being ugly on a 60's lightweight I found the original had no number. 
Delving into it I found some had a four number code and some a three. Asked around, some have none. I save kickstands in good shape, especially the chrome ones. I had several but not the correct one of course.
Turns out the three number style are incremental numbers by length, but not sure about the four number codes meanings.
So I found the perfect one. Same everything, no number etc. It was really nasty at the spring/pin area so I took it off to clean it up for new grease.
The number was under the spring. Took the old one apart and found the same.


----------

